# Anyone have a Betta imbellis??



## Tj5485 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well someone on here said something about Aquabid and now im on the site twice a day. :shock: LOL There are so many different types of Bettas on there and they are Gorgeous. NEways.. Has anyone had or have experience with Betta imbellis? The Males are absolutely stunnning and the females are a cute brown color. They sell them in pairs and they can be kept together. I guess the males are not that aggressive and can be kept with other males of the similar breed as long as its in a Larger Tank. This all seems too good to be true. This Betta thing has become quite the addiction as im about to buy another tank. :-D


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

from what ive read about them, their quite peaceful. their also known as Peaceful Bettas.
Ive heard several pairs can be kept together as well as with community fish.

not as varied on colors and finnage as betta splendens, but, definately sound interesting


----------



## Tj5485 (Oct 11, 2009)

Im pretty sure its the same fish that is right at the top of the this page, Right below the Red one. They Look beautiful. Hmmm found a pair for 25.00 ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you buy a pair, you'll have to post pics for us to see.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya 25.00 but the shipping can be outrageous, the auctioneer may only charge 6.00 to ship from taiwan to your transhipper, but, typically the transhipper wants 25.00 to then ship it to you grrr


----------



## Tj5485 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh if I buy a pair the pictures will be flowing. And that is good info about the shipping christinaross. I will have to take that into consideration . Its a long flight from taiwan to Fort Lauderdale.


----------

